# Perdido Key or Pensacola Beach?



## ranger2108 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

I could really use some help from you guys deciding where to spend our upcoming vacation. I'm bringing my family to the area for a couple weeks in August. I'll have a 22' Ranger bay boat/200 Yamaha with me. We are trying to decide whether to stay on Perdido Key/Ono island, or Pensacola Beach (at Lafitte's Cove). We have found some nice rental houses in both areas.

We've been to Perdido Key once before (pre-Ivan). We had a lot of storms that limited fishing, butI spent more time in the Pensacola Pass/redfish point area than Perdido Pass. It was a pretty long trip through no wake zones to get to Pensacola Pass. The boat traffic wasn't as bad as Perdido pass, and there seemed to be a fair amount of protected water if the wind blew.

With gas prices, I'm a lot more sensitive to the length of the ride than i was last time.

I didn't get a chance to do any night dock fishing last time.I hope to this time. If I'm in the Perdido area I'm told it can be good around the Ono docks?

Do you have recommendations on which area would be better to stay in from a fishing standpoint? I'll want toprimarily fish the bays and nearshore Gulf. Some of the time will be with my kids, who are just happy with anything that bites. Some of the time I'll be by myself (although I wouldn't mind pairing up with someone who knows the area.)

I sure appreciate any suggestions you may have. We're trying to make a decision on where to stay in the next couple days.

Thanks!


----------



## chasentail (Jun 4, 2008)

i have fished the grass flats and structure all along the the NWpanhandle, i prefer to be at pensacola area more myself, its where i grew up, Perdio is nice but there are juss as many great spots and docks on the beach at pcola, so its realy juss a personal prefrence simply the fish are ever where u just have to get them to bite..............


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Try contacting Lost Key Marina and Yatch club. May find condo rental available. On Gulf Beach Highway. You would be midway to pass or Old river and Ono Island.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Both areas are great locations, it really depends on what you want to do with you boat while your down. If your planning on mostly inshore fishing and sports Perdido is a good location. If your planning to go out the pass and fish off the beach I recommend Pensacola Beach. I don't really care for the pass at Alabama Point. 

I also think that Pensacola Beach has better access to restrutants from the water than Perdido. 

Whichever you decide, welcome down and have a great vacation.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Like the others said just depends on what you want to do. I fish out of Perdido most of the time and do well. There are a few restaurantsin Perdido to get to by boat like Tacky Jacks, Pirates Cove and Callypso's.


----------

